# MOD Slim Soft Keys CM9



## zerospeed8

*SLIM SOFT KEYS FOR CM9 beta on MIUIv4*​*Here ya Fithly Animals...lol*​*I WILL Try and keep up to date, just seems easier this way. *​*I'm not responsible blah blah blah*​
Build 25: http://db.tt/kjrfCAVU
Build 27: http://db.tt/wir1o9Ya
Build 28: http://db.tt/It72c0OM
Build 301r1: http://db.tt/UEBviFZa
Build 301r2: http://db.tt/UH7QiEv5

MIUIv4 b1: http://db.tt/oHsYZ1JF Beta stage

Hopefully untill we get someone up to speed on how to punch them out. Or I design a toggle/widget.
Thanks Droidx86


----------



## 45190

Haha, your work is never done! Thanks, man


----------



## zerospeed8

Yeah. there's no love in the gnex froums. I kinda miss the little guys. J/K maybe I'll stay around till I'm not needed.


----------



## bradg24

zerospeed8 said:


> Yeah. there's no love in the gnex froums. I kinda miss the little guys. J/K maybe I'll stay around till I'm not needed.


To many heavy hitters huh? Thanks for the hard work.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## jpierce

After install of softkey mod for build 28 phone bootlooped


----------



## zerospeed8

Anyone else boot loop?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jpierce

jpierce said:


> After install of softkey mod for build 28 phone bootlooped


 Wiped cache, cwm to install zip build 28, bootlooped and now have made 3 attempts to sbf, not working, still in a bootloop???


----------



## cphelps76

i can confirm the bootloop...wiped cache/dalvik and flashed = bootloop...for me at least

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## zerospeed8

Log cat please. Google it as I don't have your device

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jpierce

jpierce said:


> Wiped cache, cwm to install zip build 28, bootlooped and now have made 3 attempts to sbf, not working, still in a bootloop???


Droid X


----------



## jpierce

Need help, lost root *"failed to find currently installed su binary" What' the fix for this? have tried update, no luck.*


----------



## zerospeed8

Build 301r1 confirmed working.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## treubber

Thanks, I've been looking forward to this for miui.

Sorry to ask a boot manager question, but I've got Miuiv4 running in an sd slot. How would i go about installing this mod? If i install in cwm, will it affect the phone ROM? I've got wizards latest miui build in the phone ROM.


----------



## zerospeed8

treubber said:


> Thanks, I've been looking forward to this for miui.
> 
> Sorry to ask a boot manager question, but I've got Miuiv4 running in an sd slot. How would i go about installing this mod? If i install in cwm, will it affect the phone ROM? I've got wizards latest miui build in the phone ROM.


I just started using boot manager on the gnex. I haven't had any issues

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidx86

I tried MIUIv4 b1 and it flashed fine but no softkeys.


----------



## zerospeed8

Hmmm. Starting to wonder. Soft keys on gnex miui aren't there gonna have to flash it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidx86

Made my own soft keys for the latest CM9 build 03.08, thanks again zerospeed8!

Here is the link.
http://dl.dropbox.co...10/SSK_3.08.zip


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

droidx86 said:


> Made my own soft keys for the latest CM9 build 03.08, thanks again!


Nice! Throw it up online by chance? Dropbox or some file host?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nodixe

How do you undo softkeys? I'm on 0301r2.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## droidx86

You can reload CM9 in CWR, it will overwrite the framework files.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

nodixe said:


> You can reload CM9 in CWR, it will overwrite the framework files.


Either that, or make a nandroid backup before you flash ANYTHING.

This is a replacement of framework-res.apk, so you can always back up the original file before flashing it, and restore if you are unhappy with it. That's a lot faster than a complete system backup and restore

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Hell-Intimidator

How will I know any of those build fit my CM9 Droid X?

EDIT: I took a look at my setting and none of those build match what OP provided.

EDIT2: Never mind, I just updated and now on r2.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## droidx86

You have to look at your build date.


----------



## Zeklandia

Can't wait until it's updated for 03082012.

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## droidx86

droidx86 said:


> Made my own soft keys for the latest CM9 build 03.08, thanks again zerospeed8!
> 
> Here is the link.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...10/SSK_3.08.zip


 Here is the one you need!


----------



## Zeklandia

droidx86 said:


> Here is the one you need!


Thank You!

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## ailenorUSA

droidx86 said:


> Here is the one you need!


Thanks! Works great!


----------



## Zeklandia

Great, can you update for this?

http://synibox.info/synik4l/x13thangelx/DX/Gummy-DX-1.zip

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## droidx86

Zeklandia said:


> Great, can you update for this?
> 
> http://synibox.info/.../Gummy-DX-1.zip
> 
> Sent from my Battle Droid


I think Gummy might already come with a built in toggle for softkeys?


----------



## Zeklandia

Can you update for 03142012?

http://synibox.info/synik4l/x13thangelx/DX/CM9-DX-03142012.zip

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## droidx86

Here you go, have fun!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/66318910/SSK_3.14.zip


----------



## Zeklandia

droidx86 said:


> Here you go, have fun!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/66318910/SSK_3.14.zip


Thanks, man!

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## treubber

Try as i might, I'm not able to install this without bootlooping. I'm using cm9 in a boot manager slot, and i flash the zip from within boot manager. I made sure to flash the correct zip.


----------



## Zeklandia

treubber said:


> Try as i might, I'm not able to install this without bootlooping. I'm using cm9 in a boot manager slot, and i flash the zip from within boot manager. I made sure to flash the correct zip.


Flash the ROM and Gapps, then boot into it, then boot into recovery and flash anything else.

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## mds96

Is it possible to get a version for 3/14 CM9 that has either a menu button or dual ones like the version for Encounter ICS? Thanks


----------



## Zeklandia

Can you update for Jon's 03192012 build...?

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## wicozani

treubber said:


> Try as i might, I'm not able to install this without bootlooping. I'm using cm9 in a boot manager slot, and i flash the zip from within boot manager. I made sure to flash the correct zip.


Me neither, and I'm not even using Boot Manager. I'm using CM9-DX-03.08.2012 with 03.08 Moto Gapps and the SSK-0308 file sends me into an endless bootloop when I reboot. Have had to sbf 3 times now because of this. Would love some softkeys on CM9, but very reluctant to try again.


----------



## Zeklandia

wicozani said:


> Me neither, and I'm not even using Boot Manager. I'm using CM9-DX-03.08.2012 with 03.08 Moto Gapps and the SSK-0308 file sends me into an endless bootloop when I reboot. Have had to sbf 3 times now because of this. Would love some softkeys on CM9, but very reluctant to try again.


Re-Download, then flash the ROM and GApps, boot into it, boot back to your phone ROM, flash it, then reboot into it. If you're using BootManager and you bootloop, then just pull your battery, and it will reboot into recover, navigate to your BootManager folder, go to phoneROM, and flash that update.zip.

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## droidx86

Here is the latest 3/19. I'm not sure why anyone's bootlooping, i install on my X first to check for errors?

http://dl.dropbox.co...10/SSK_3.19.zip


----------



## Zeklandia

droidx86 said:


> Here is the latest 3/19. I'm not sure why anyone's bootlooping, i install on my X first to check for errors?
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...10/SSK_3.19.zip


Ignore the inferiors... thanks for the slim keys!

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

droidx86 said:


> Here is the latest 3/19. I'm not sure why anyone's bootlooping, i install on my X first to check for errors?
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...10/SSK_3.19.zip


Anyone have the nerve to try this on the newly compiled build by X13thAngelX? Curious if it works with that as well


----------



## tslovejoy1969

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Anyone have the nerve to try this on the newly compiled build by X13thAngelX? Curious if it works with that as well


I just flashed it and, so far, so good. I'll report back if I encounter any problems.


----------



## entheos

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Anyone have the nerve to try this on the newly compiled build by X13thAngelX? Curious if it works with that as well


Just wiped cache and flashed...working great so far...


----------



## droidx86

Here is the SSK for the official 3-19 biuld.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/66318910/SSK_3.19official.zip


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

droidx86 said:


> Here is the SSK for the official 3-19 biuld.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/66318910/SSK_3.19official.zip


Rock on

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeklandia

droidx86 said:


> Here is the SSK for the official 3-19 biuld.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/66318910/SSK_3.19official.zip


If you do md5's of the framework.jar 's, is there a difference?

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## droidx86

Zeklandia said:


> If you do md5's of the framework.jar 's, is there a difference?
> 
> Sent from my Battle Droid


Yes, there is a difference.


----------



## Zeklandia

droidx86 said:


> Yes, there is a difference.


I wonder what it is...

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## goldsmitht

so, would i just reboot into cwm to install this zip from the slot rom, or the boot rom, or does it make a difference? Have actually heard it both ways. I installed the rom and GAPPS through bootmanager's "install zip" from the phone rom. seemed to be the only way i could get it to work.

thanks


----------



## silver04v

im on 3.19 in my boot manager slot, working great, no matter which 3/19 one of these i try i bootloop at the boot animation. Not sure why, reflash with cache wipes on the rom itself and it boots back up fine without the mod. Any ideas what the deal is?


----------



## goldsmitht

goldsmitht said:


> so, would i just reboot into cwm to install this zip from the slot rom, or the boot rom, or does it make a difference? Have actually heard it both ways. I installed the rom and GAPPS through bootmanager's "install zip" from the phone rom. seemed to be the only way i could get it to work.
> 
> thanks


Well, that didn't work. Tried flash on the "install zip" tab on bootmanage, nothing happened. Tried to flash through cement, and soft bricked my phone so bad I had to reflash my phone Tom just to be Abe to boot again. 
I'm running MIUI 3.9 as phone rom, and haven't been able to flascm9 since in any slot, no matter what I try. Hopefully someone has a ln idea, really did like this rom

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

goldsmitht said:


> Well, that didn't work. Tried flash on the "install zip" tab on bootmanage, nothing happened. Tried to flash through cement, and soft bricked my phone so bad I had to reflash my phone Tom just to be Abe to boot again.
> I'm running MIUI 3.9 as phone rom, and haven't been able to flascm9 since in any slot, no matter what I try. Hopefully someone has a ln idea, really did like this rom
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Stop using Boot Manager. That will solve the problem

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Quailson

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Stop using Boot Manager. That will solve the problem
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


But it's soooo goooood!

(and I am also getting bootloops through boot manager. I'm using 3/14 with the 3/14 zip.)


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Quailson said:


> But it's soooo goooood!
> 
> (and I am also getting bootloops through boot manager. I'm using 3/14 with the 3/14 zip.)


Stop using Boot Manager. That will solve the problem


----------



## droidx86

If anyone wants slimmer keys for Gummy 3/22 here you are.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/66318910/Gummy%20SSK_3.22.zip


----------



## treubber

goldsmitht said:


> Well, that didn't work. Tried flash on the "install zip" tab on bootmanage, nothing happened. Tried to flash through cement, and soft bricked my phone so bad I had to reflash my phone Tom just to be Abe to boot again.
> I'm running MIUI 3.9 as phone rom, and haven't been able to flascm9 since in any slot, no matter what I try. Hopefully someone has a ln idea, really did like this rom
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Try deleting anything in that slot first.


----------



## OldBaldy

goldsmitht said:


> Well, that didn't work. Tried flash on the "install zip" tab on bootmanage, nothing happened. Tried to flash through cement, and soft bricked my phone so bad I had to reflash my phone Tom just to be Abe to boot again.
> I'm running MIUI 3.9 as phone rom, and haven't been able to flascm9 since in any slot, no matter what I try. Hopefully someone has a ln idea, really did like this rom
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Something in the install script is not compatible with bootmanager, similar to the official gapps. I had to install as phone ROM, set it all up, make a nandroid and then install that to a slot after restoring the nandroid of my original. Lot of work but i was bored, and now have a nandroid of CM9 for next time we get an update.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## gxb5443

I grabbed the wrong zip and now I'm stuck in a boot loop. Anybody know how to get back into CWM from Poweroff?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

gxb5443 said:


> I grabbed the wrong zip and now I'm stuck in a boot loop. Anybody know how to get back into CWM from Poweroff?


Buy a non-motorola device. Otherwise, you can do it IF you can get adb to connect, but I can't remember the exact command to do it. Google: your best friend (droid x adb clockworkmod recovery)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gxb5443

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Buy a non-motorola device. Otherwise, you can do it IF you can get adb to connect, but I can't remember the exact command to do it. Google: your best friend (droid x adb clockworkmod recovery)
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yeah, Google is the biggest help. In the end I had to just SBF to clean up all the mess I made. I was just wondering if there was a weird trick like in Miui where you wait for the blue LED after boot up for example.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

gxb5443 said:


> Yeah, Google is the biggest help. In the end I had to just SBF to clean up all the mess I made. I was just wondering if there was a weird trick like in Miui where you wait for the blue LED after boot up for example.


No, that was actually discussed a page or two back. X13thAngelX is not a fan of the boot menu in MIUI, but he's also trying to keep this ROM fairly close to original CM source with just fixes, not loads of extras


----------



## gxb5443

Anybody have the update for CM9 with 4.0.4?


----------



## entheos

I flashed the old version on 4.04 and bootlooped. Had to sbf...


----------



## gxb5443

entheos said:


> I flashed the old version on 4.04 and bootlooped. Had to sbf...


My screen just freaked out. It went black like it shut down but it would still make noises like taking photos and stuff. SBF was the only cure for me too.


----------



## mjwhitta

Is 301r2 the one I want for 3/27 CM9?

CM9


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

entheos said:


> My screen just freaked out. It went black like it shut down but it would still make noises like taking photos and stuff. SBF was the only cure for me too.


I'm not sure why you would do that? There's a reason they are released separately for each version

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mjwhitta

mjwhitta said:


> Is 301r2 the one I want for 3/27 CM9?
> 
> CM9


Nope that bootlooped... I ended up copying the link for 3/19 and changing the 19 to a 27... I'll give that a shot tomorrow...


----------



## entheos

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I'm not sure why you would do that? There's a reason they are released separately for each version
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Because we want soft keys...

I was able to run a previous version on a past build that was not specifically asigned to that build.

If it wasn't me I guarantee someone else would of done it.

Either way...experience gained...I won't be attempting it again..that is what we are here for, right?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

entheos said:


> Because we want soft keys...
> 
> I was able to run a previous version on a past build that was not specifically asigned to that build.
> 
> If it wasn't me I guarantee someone else would of done it.
> 
> Either way...experience gained...I won't be attempting it again..that is what we are here for, right?


Fair enough. Learning is never bad

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## paintba11er89

Could someone post screenshots of how SSK looks on the DroidX? It would be nice to be able to look at the spacing and everything before I go through the trouble of flashing it, deciding that I don't look the aesthetics, and then restoring an older build through nandroid or sbf..


----------



## mjwhitta

Here you go.

CM9


----------

